# 20 Acres w/ 4 Bedroom Modular in SE Indiana



## quietintheland (Jan 10, 2013)

A friend is trying to sell his house in Southeastern, Indiana, and I told him I would post it on here. Here are the details:

Large 4 Bedroom, 2 Bath Modular Home (needs some TLC but is livable) 
20 acres (m/l)
Two stall, metal sided pole barn for your livestock
Garden spot
Large Creek
Some fencing (his family had horses and goats on the property)
New well drilled a few years ago.

Property is located about 45 minutes from the 275 loop around Cincinnati and about an hour from the 465 loop around Indianapolis. Located near the historic town of Metamora, Indiana and a short drive to Brookville Lake.

Pictures are here: 
19164TraceBranchRoad.blogspot.com

Asking price is $89,900, but he is willing to entertain any reasonable offer. Possession is on the day of closing.

His contact information is on the website referenced. If you have any questions about the general area, I'd be happy to answer them for you.

Thanks for looking.

QuietInTheLand


----------



## quietintheland (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Friend still has his property up for sale. He's had a few people look at it, but it just wasn't the right property for them.

The pictures were recently updated on his website to better show how the land lies.

http://19164TraceBranchRoad.blogspot.com

Raw acreage typically goes for $5000 an acre and up in this area, so this is like buying the acreage and getting the house, barn, and improvements for free. The asking price $89,900, but he's willing to entertain any reasonable offer... he just wants it sold as he and his family have relocated out of the area.

Seller's contact information is on his website.

I would be happy to answer any questions you might have about the area.

QuietInTheLand


----------



## quietintheland (Jan 10, 2013)

Property is still up for sale... lots of lookers, but no takers yet. Yes, the land has a big hill... but the previous owners had goats and horses on it. The hillside is fenced, the flat bottom land is not. The area on top of the ridge is also flat.

Friends may be willing to consider a land-contract for the right person with a substantial amount down. However, those who are pre-qualified/approved for a loan would be preferred. 

I forgot to mention in my previous posts that taxes are very low (I believe less than $600/year).

Lots of pictures here: http://19164tracebranchroad.blogspot.com

Call John: (317) 509-8361 or Suzanne: (317) 509-4712 if you have any interest in this property. 

QuietInTheLand


----------

